# When Do You Confess?



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Keeping it short and light. My wife and I were settling a debate about an issue and grew curious about others belief, I said you confess your fetishes early in a relationship so that if the other is not interested they can move on, her flip was that most people are almost always turned off or creeped out when they hardly know you. I confessed mine month three, she believe I told after year one, so I say you should always tell your kinks in the first 3-4 months she says give it a year. Whats everybody elses opinion, and if you had one how long befor you manned up about your kinks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

For me its open season.Best to get it out on the board.You wait and put alto time in her/him and then the other runs and all you you see is as-hol/elbows.Sorry you either know i"m a freak now or you.What you hide will him/her later.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it depends on the kink and the level of trust that has been built. I really believe that would be a unique situation with each relationship. Many relationships don't even get into sex the first few months, so a year would probably be better.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

People are having sex earlier and earlier in relationships these days. So if I were in this situation, the first time the notion of having sex was brought up I would probably tell him then. That way, if he didnt like it, we could break up without too many heart strings being attached - less painful.


----------

